# Pentium D vs Pentium 4?



## wytenburg (Oct 25, 2005)

Would a Pentium D 830 (2.8Ghz, 2x1MB L2 Cache) CPU be better than a Pentium 4 630 (3.0Ghz, 2MB L2 Cache) CPU? I'm looking to a buy a computer, and I want the best performance, and it is basically between these two types (give or take).... Unless I should go with an Athlon 64? I don't know the difference between them, could someone tell me which would be best? I'll most liekly be using it for everyday things, as well as for gaming.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont believe you would be able to discern the diff in real world usage >>>> you would have to use the good ole bench mark >>> mullarky

as far as I am conerned >>>> you got a tie game >>>> now how about diff in purchase costs >>>>

as far as the dual core hype >>>> I am not sold that there any apps out there in use yet that take full advantage of it >>>> so MY vote on the Pent D would be thumbs down >>>> I personally would go for the P4 >>> 775 pin
with the intel 915 chipset or above ?????? Asus P5 boards or Abit / MSI 

or if your scale tips harder towards gaming than the AMD 64 San Diego (3800 to 4000 range) ???? that's about $350.00 plus or minus a mc-donalds lunch !! the board for that would be a 939 socket = Asus SLI boards A8N-deluxe unsure on the abit or MSI equals here ????? sorry 

but you will get others to offer up some great ideas >>> there will be no stones left unturned >>>> **

regards

joe


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh yes, a Pentium D question. 
I have a Pent D 830 (which is 3.0GHz by the way). I have notice significant difference when running multiple apps at once, compared to my P4 3.2 Prescott of my old system. 
I would have to say, It depends on what you are wanting to do with this system.

My vote... Thumbs up on the Pent D


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Darn >>>> might have got caught napping >>>> didnt think of the multi tasking programs with the "D" ?????

C-Joe:
What were you observations on strait up regular use of the D system vs the prescott ????? and was the diff in performance worth the "D" price tag ???


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I usually like to keep on the ups with the latest technolgy (this way I can still get a premium for my old parts.). The performance is about the same as a single core when using single or a couple apps. A far as worth it in price, I do alot of multitasking. So for me it is a bonus. It is a lot cheaper than buying a dual processor MB and a pair of CPUs. 

I do see a trend on Dual Core Processors. I have noticed that Intel and AMD are in the works on Laptop DC proc. 

Another plus is I'll be set when Vista comes out. Of course I'll probably sell this setup in about 6 months.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if u got a price range, get p4. i could hav gotten the 820, but i me n my cuzin thought that it would b wasted since i rarely multi task. if u mt, then get d. if u game with that being the ONLY window, get p4


----------

